# Shifa Hostels?



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there any1 who could share some pictures of boys hostels of shifa?
And any further details about it?
Where are they located, etc?

p.s is this true? :O
http://archives.dawn.com/2008/11/02/nat4.htm


----------



## zainunainu (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have the pictures but i did visit the hostels. Apparently there are 3 hostels for boys; M1 M3 & M4. Personally i didn't find M4 that appealing. M3 and M1 are liveable... Some rooms are better then the others but they're already occupied. As long as the link's concerned, i have absolutely no idea..=)


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha
I think somebody or SOME college is very jealous of shifa so instead of having healthy competition they stick to bad means i.e. Spreading rumours and trying to defame this college but i guess people are wiser than this


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone of you seen the hostel of shifa? How many students share one room? And whats the condition of the hostel on the whole?


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

yes i have visited.2 boys share a room.overall cndition is ok

- - - Updated - - -

an idea when we will be aloted hostel rooms?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

No actually I am not going to stay in Shifa Hostel, I got another private one for me because they are cheaper and much better. A lot of Shifa students live in hostels other then those provided by Shifa.


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

so where is that private hostel?how far from shifa?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Its in I-8/2. And not just one there are more than that. Mine is just like 7-8 minutes walking distance from Shifa.


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

so u have been aloted hostel room?


----------



## zainunainu (Sep 21, 2012)

Is anyone here going for shifa's hostel? I'd prefer to live with a classmate rather then living with a senior...


----------



## Sufian Pasha (Nov 23, 2012)

yes m going...will u please contact me on fb?
ma username is sufian719


----------

